# Boxing day



## vig (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone upt'north fancy a post Christmas bash on Boxing day or the Sunday after chrimbo?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave, Don't you have a house full of visiting family who have taken root till New year? or is that why you want to get out lol


----------



## vig (Dec 2, 2009)

Normally have Sis, nephews with wives and siblings.
This year I AM the grinch!!!!


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 2, 2009)

Could be up for the Sunday mate.

What time you thinking?


----------



## vig (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm easy.

Going to get in touch with pc Tony, he might be up for one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2009)

There is always a group that go out on Boxing Day and I think I'll try and join them. Failing that I'll probably get a game on the Sunday


----------



## centuryg5 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave, im game.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 2, 2009)

There is always a group that go out on Boxing Day and I think I'll try and join them. Failing that I'll probably get a game on the Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Pretty certain that isn't what Vig asked. 
I think the post translates into does anyone fancy a game near Barnsley on Boxing Day....no need to reply to each and every thread Homer,it has been like some form of OCD tonight!


----------



## Dodger (Dec 2, 2009)

And by the way I may be down your way for crimbo,still up in the air but if so I'll yell Vig...


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice pic dodger


----------



## evita4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.  Need to run it by HID but will probably be OK for the Sunday.


----------



## vig (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm happy to travel if anyone has a track in mind.

I think Moortown were doing a package


----------



## Doh (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Dave 

I'd be up for a game on the Sunday.


----------



## Timberbonce (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm up for it, subject to HID approval. Where you thinking? Mid Yorkshire?


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in Dave

Duncan fancies it too so make that 2 from me.

Your track will be good mate but I'm pretty happy with anywhere decent round that way,

Can't do an early start though 10-11ish tee time would be good.


----------



## vig (Dec 7, 2009)

I can do mine but didn't suggest it for a "homie".

I'm happy to go with the flow regarding courses.

11am would be a good shout as it would take until then for me to come around


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll probably be lightly refreshed via a hipflask on the first mate!

Can't make me play any worse.

Personally more than happy to go round your place again mate but if anyone else has a suggestion then I'm all ears.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll probably be lightly refreshed via a hipflask on the first mate!
		
Click to expand...

You know your V is hollow dont you?


----------



## colint (Dec 8, 2009)

Depending on the venue I'm up for this, where do you play vig ?


----------



## Doh (Dec 8, 2009)

The Mid Yorkshire Club

You said that without moving your lips Dave.


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 9, 2009)

How many are up for this?
I make 9
any more?


----------



## gjbike (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys can do sunday, moortown sounds ok ?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not going to be in Yorkshire guys,stopping in Northumberland.Have fun.


----------



## vig (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys can do sunday, moortown sounds ok ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry G it was Moor Allerton NOT Moortown that were doing the deals


----------



## gjbike (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Dave was only after going to Moortown because the guy who design it was Dr Alister MacKenzie who was responsible for the Augusta National and my track Bolton old Links, your place will be fine.


----------



## Doh (Dec 10, 2009)

Right Guys here is a list of who has expressed an interest in playing on Sunday the 27th of December at Daves place which is The Mid Yorkshire Club.

Vig
Gbike
Doh
Forefortheday
Centuryg5 
evita4
timberbonce
Colint
grumpyjock

And Tonyn if you have got hold of him Dave


----------



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Google reckons I can get there in an hour and a half which isn't too bad so I'd be interested if there's no limit on numbers?


----------



## Doh (Dec 11, 2009)

Dont think there is,is there Dave?

Just add your name to the list.


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 11, 2009)

Right Guys here is a list of who has expressed an interest in playing on Sunday the 27th of December at Daves place which is The Mid Yorkshire Club.

Vig
Gbike
Doh
Forefortheday
Centuryg5 
evita4
timberbonce
Colint
grumpyjock

And Tonyn if you have got hold of him Dave
		
Click to expand...

+1 for me my mate Duncan is also tagging along


----------



## Doh (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes sorry forgot about Duncan.

Cheers Anthony


----------



## TonyN (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm up for it. Pretty sure I wont be working.

Happy to go with the flow on the course, a latish tee is prob best for travelling and incase its cold, to give the frost chance to clear, wouldn't want to be playing on temps now would we


----------



## Doh (Dec 11, 2009)

Revised list

Vig
Gbike
Doh
Forefortheday
Centuryg5 
evita4
timberbonce
Colint
grumpyjock
TonyN
Duncan


----------



## vig (Dec 11, 2009)

Need a plan B.  been down to the course today and 1st tee time available for the Sunday is 1pm.  Wouldn't all get around before dark.
So it would have to be another track or another day.

Pro said that he couldn't believe how full it was.  Maybe because we are still on tees & greens.

Any ideas?


----------



## Timberbonce (Dec 12, 2009)

What's Pontifract like any one played there?

http://www.pdgc.co.uk/visitorInfo_societies.htm


----------



## vig (Dec 13, 2009)

played it many years ago.  Done some changes to it so can't really comment.
Tonecapone is a member there


----------



## Doh (Dec 14, 2009)

I could try my place if need be, but yorkshire way might be more central for a lot of people.

Anyway for those who dont know it cheak my place out (follow the link below) and let me know.


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Doh!

I would suggest mine but you currently need a submarine from 12 to 15!


----------



## Doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok will pop in and see what the availability is like and will get back to all.

Anyone else any ideas?


----------



## Doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Can get in my place on Sunday the 27th had a word with the Pro will do a deal for Â£15.50 each just for golf there is a wedding reception on that day so food might be a problem.

Can those interested please get back A.S.A.P as i need to book it, will go for 11am start.


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 14, 2009)

Im in for it


----------



## gjbike (Dec 14, 2009)

Me to


----------



## Region3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just had a look at the website Doh!

Is there a separate winter card because of winter tees and/or greens?


----------



## Timberbonce (Dec 14, 2009)

Too far for me I'm afraid, but my fingers are crossed for good weather for you guys.
Ave a gud en.


----------



## Doh (Dec 15, 2009)

We will be on winter tees, normal greens and faiways. the winter tees are made up of astroturf so you can get a tee in them these were put in about three years ago so we could have a messured winter course.Normal price on a sunday is Â£25.50 but i've got them down to Â£15.50.


----------



## TonyN (Dec 15, 2009)

Definitly up for it rick, put me down. Don't let me forget my shoes this time :-D


----------



## vig (Dec 15, 2009)

count me in.


If anyone from around Wakefield or Leeds wants to make one in, I can take you


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in Duncan's not 100% but I guess we can add +1 over the next day or two can't we mate?


----------



## Doh (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in Duncan's not 100% but I guess we can add +1 over the next day or two can't we mate?
		
Click to expand...


Yes that fine mate.

So the list is at the momment

Fourfortheday +1 ?
Tonyn
Vig
Grumpyjock
Gbike
Doh


Please add your name to the list if you are coming.


----------



## evita4 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in too.  Also my mate Chris, who some of you guys will remember from Fishwick Hall may be able to make it, he will let me know early next week.


----------



## Doh (Dec 16, 2009)

Update

Fourfortheday +1 ?
Tonyn
Vig
Grumpyjock
Gbike
Doh
evit4 +1
Region3 ?


----------



## Doh (Dec 18, 2009)

Bit of a dusting of snow last night dont know what the course is like will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Update

Fourfortheday +1 ?
Tonyn
Vig
Grumpyjock
Gbike
Doh
evit4 +1
Region3 ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm going to have to remove myself from your list of possibles.

Tried to slide the idea past the missus last night and was told we're visiting family that afternoon.

Why am I always the last person to find out what I'm supposed to be doing


----------



## Doh (Dec 18, 2009)

Never mind i will arrange something in the summer.


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm out too gents I'm afraid.

Due to the weather today I've had to cancel my trip to see the family so will be going on the 27th.

Have a good game fellas.


----------



## Doh (Dec 21, 2009)

No Surprise here the course is covered in snow so i will keep everyone posted, unless someone has a plan B ?


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 21, 2009)

No plan B just plan FFFF is now in operation, no golf for a few weeks I guess.
Eight inch of snow here in Holmfirth, roads closed and like an ice rink.
Happy days it getting lighter at nights.


----------



## TonyN (Dec 21, 2009)

Not so bad here in chester, no snow but lots of frost! 18 temps today so off for a bit of shopping instead.

Hope this isnt cancelled


----------



## centuryg5 (Dec 21, 2009)

im in, thanks


----------



## Doh (Dec 22, 2009)

More snow today does not look good.


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 22, 2009)

I can do any day apart from 27th and 29th if anyone fancies a knock?

Have car will travel!


----------



## vig (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't write me off just yet but knacked my back this morning and had to come home from work.

If the weather is bad then plan B sounds good but really fancied a game.

How's about Sunday after new year or new years day if this Sun is out?


----------



## Doh (Dec 23, 2009)

HI Guys 

Sorry it does not look like the course is going to be playable for some time certainly not by weekend, with more snow forecast for christmas eve i think it better to make a decision now and call it off.


----------



## Doh (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't write me off just yet but knacked my back this morning and had to come home from work.

If the weather is bad then plan B sounds good but really fancied a game.

How's about Sunday after new year or new years day if this Sun is out?
		
Click to expand...






New years days sounds good although i'm sure there is something on at the club but i will check.


----------



## vig (Dec 23, 2009)

I can check at mine for availability, Sat or Sun also poss for me


----------



## Doh (Dec 25, 2009)

Suits me sir.


----------

